# oil leak at plug under the oil filter...



## jonlorio (Feb 9, 2009)

*oil leak at oil pressure sender, under oil filter*

I noticed that my 97 hardbody has an oil leak located at the plug for the oil pressure sender... how can I fix this? It's located right under the oil filter...
Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just making sure it's not leaking from the filter itself, see if the filter is loose? can you tighten it at all?

Have you sprayed the are with a degreaser, then cranked the vehicle up while underneath it to verify? (with wheels chocked and vehicle safely lifted of course!)


----------



## jonlorio (Feb 9, 2009)

yea I also thought it was the filter at first glance. It's tight, and also after closer inspection, it is not wet around the filter. I can clearly see the leak is coming from the plug.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that could be the oil sender, but I'm not sure. If you can remove the plug and it's threaded, put some teflon tape around it, but be sure not to block the sensor part of the plug.


----------



## jonlorio (Feb 9, 2009)

i'll look more into it tomorrow to see if it's threaded. Just thought I'd post to see if it was a common problem.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u migh mention which engine it is.....


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Oil senders are prone to leakage as they get old. I would to see if the oil is comming from it. You can get to it easly by removing the oil filter; messy but easy.


----------



## jonlorio (Feb 9, 2009)

it's the ka24 4 cyl. I was told to replace the sending unit all together... sound right?


----------

